# New Official Name: Animal Crossing "New Leaf"



## mattmagician (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure if like.
Announced via Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2012)

I prefer Jump Out to New Leaf


----------



## Mint (Oct 25, 2012)

I also prefer Jump Out. No release date mentioned either, other than first quarter of 2013. :c


----------



## erce (Oct 25, 2012)

He said "Early next year" which..to me...is better sounding than sometime in the first half which is what they had said previously!


----------



## Paint (Oct 25, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Berry (Oct 25, 2012)

They said "early 2013"... I personally like the name! Jump Out sounds stupid because I won't play it with 3D on and this JO referres to it. You guys just got used to JO, it's time to move on


----------



## Mint (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm used to Jump Out, but I think they could have come up with something better than New Leaf.


----------



## erce (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah I like new leaf too, much much better sounding than Jump Out, in my opinion of course!


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

New Leaf? Uh, I get the whole 'Turn over a new leaf' reference but... erm. Saying it out loud sounds really awkward at first, but I'm getting used to it. The other titles seemed to more reference the big features of the game. Wild World because it was the first game where you could play with anyone via Wifi, City Folk/Let's go to the City because of the city.

New leaf? Uh. You know. Because you can edit the furniture and the furniture in this game is represented by leaves?

Though I really like plants so. :3 Oh my god guys, leaves. LEAVES.


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the title! It's better than Jump Out in my opinion


----------



## blumiere (Oct 25, 2012)

I'M SO HAPPY NoA finally acknowledged Animal Crossing! :'D

I like New Leaf, but is it me or does the logo look really cheap?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the sound of that title, New Leaf. (I understood the reference)
Personally, I think people in PAL Regions will be getting Animal Crossing: Let's Turn over a New Leaf! XD


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

There's an image of the new game's Logo?

Can anyone find it? I'm having trouble.


----------



## blumiere (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't know, the "New Leaf" words don't seem to fit to me. :/


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 25, 2012)

i dont mind the name ^.^
but the title does look funny XD


----------



## Maya (Oct 25, 2012)

New Leaf sounds awkward to me :| but hey THEY SHOWED ANIMAL CROSSING  This definitely makes it more real


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, blumiere!

I think it's kind of cute actually. Though I have to question the designer's choice to put it up in the corner like that. It's throwing off the symmetry around the clock and throws off the balance of the logo as I look at it. It also looks like it says "Welcome to New Leaf Animal Crossing". If anything it should have gone in the lower right hand corner by the 'n' and 'g'. Or it could have been placed under the 'o' and 's' with the leaf itself possibly turned in the other direction, but I guess they wanted it to look like the leaf items in game. Then again, I like to nit-pick design stuff. 

I'm going to miss the sign hanging down off the logo from the other games.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Oct 25, 2012)

I love New Leaf! In my opinion, much better than JO. Ew.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 25, 2012)

New Leaf? :| ... I was getting used to Jump Out..... yeah no.... what? Huh? @_@ New....who....who thought that was.... who looked at it and said....*sigh* I love Officer Berri's post... made me LOL. But yeah... "New Leaf" will take some getting used to... :/ ... It's not bad but.. eh. I just need to hear it more often! XD Just excited that they mentioned it!!! I would love a release date though... I must be the only person at my local gamestop that has this preordered! XD Also... not liking that logo. It does look cheap. :|


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the spound of it, and i didn't get the reference to the phrase 'turn over a new leaf', but with this knowledge it's even better

I hope it stays in europe not like 'let's go to the city' (and please don't translate it in german for german versions  )


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm sure the name'll grow on everyone (or most), some folks needed time to warm up to "Jump Out", and the different character heights, so

Also, yeah the logo does look cheap.


----------



## Chikadi (Oct 25, 2012)

I was getting used to JO but I knew, deep down, that wouldn't be the official North American (and other regions?) title. It'll grow over time! Usually when I play AC, I never think about the connected title anyway..I just think Animal Crossing! However, the logo does look like something...very quickly made. But eh whatever! As long as we get that 'early next year' release, that's all I want <33


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice Title!


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 25, 2012)

I liked jump out, but i guess the referance to turning over a new leaf, reffering (i think) to all the new features is quite cool. I'll have to get used to saying it though!
xD


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 25, 2012)

blumiere said:


> View attachment 1806
> 
> I don't know, the "New Leaf" words don't seem to fit to me. :/



I didn't read all the pages... again... 

Is that REALLY the logo?!?!?! omg, it really does look naff! D: 
Maybe it's temporary??.... *crosses fingers*


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, the logo does look a little cheap in my opinion, i mean they just pasted the logo on there. they could have included some more trees, fruit and even a sign!


----------



## Suchan (Oct 25, 2012)

That logo looks like garbage >_<; the japanese one for doubutsu no mori is soooo much nicer looking


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 25, 2012)

Jump Out was already an odd title. 

Awesome Q1 is a million times better than "first half"... Hello to a February release!!!


----------



## Toeto (Oct 25, 2012)

Q1 is actually very exiting, March would be the latest it will be released, a LOT BETTER than May/June in my opinion.
It's only 4 months guys! Maybe less!! So exited god :').

I think the name 'New Leave' is cute, a lot better than Jump Out.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

They said release is in the first quarter now?!

Oh man oh man oh man I'm so excited!! I feel like I did 10 years ago when I learned about the first game! :3


----------



## LaughingDingo (Oct 25, 2012)

Where is everyone getting the Q1 window from? I've only seen "early 2013" which could still mean "first half." I hope I'm wrong, but I'm just saying..


----------



## Toeto (Oct 25, 2012)

LaughingDingo said:


> Where is everyone getting the Q1 window from? I've only seen "early 2013" which could still mean "first half." I hope I'm wrong, but I'm just saying..



I don't know but people said it.. I didn't watch it but why would they say it if Nintendo didn't say it.. :')


----------



## LaughingDingo (Oct 25, 2012)

Toeto said:


> I don't know but people said it.. I didn't watch it but why would they say it if Nintendo didn't say it.. :')



Because Reggie DID say "Early 2013" which many people could assume he meant Q1, but if he didn't specifically say Q1, people really shouldn't be spreading that around. It'd be a rumor.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 25, 2012)

I personally think "New Leaf" sounds a whole lot better! Because, you know (and I know someone else may have already said this), since Tortimer is retiring and YOU will take charge of the town, the whole idea of "turning over a new leaf" applies to this scenario, because you are the new leaf/mayor, and it'll be like a fresh start.

I honestly cannot wait for this game. I'm really excited now! I think the idea of playing the role of mayor is really cool and it's very different to the other games, and I just _know_ it'll still have that same Animal Crossing vibe to it nonetheless.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

Well early will at least mean the first few months. At least I hope so. One shouldn't be calling almost halfway through the year "early 2013".


----------



## Toeto (Oct 25, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Well early will at least mean the first few months. At least I hope so. One shouldn't be calling almost halfway through the year "early 2013".



There you have a point.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Oct 25, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Well early will at least mean the first few months. At least I hope so. One shouldn't be calling almost halfway through the year "early 2013".



I agree. But game companies..they choose poor words sometimes. I really, really hope they mean early as in what we're all thinking.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

You have a point, LaughingDingo. All we can do is hope we're not misinterpreting what they said. Though, if we turn out to be wrong, Reggie should have stated it better.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 25, 2012)

I like New Leaf much better! Although I would have liked New Frontier better lol


----------



## SockHead (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm sure everyone will get used to New Leaf, although I thought it was kinda weird at first too.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 25, 2012)

New Leaf is kind of a cute name, so I don't mind it :3
but I will agree with most others that the logo could look better. I feel like they shouldn't have put a black outline around the words "New Leaf" or that they should have added a black outline to "Animal Crossing" to sort of make things more cohesive. 
But whatevs~
Also, I'm taking "early 2013" as the first half, _maybe_ no later than early Q2. Maybe. We'll see


----------



## Fennec (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't care if they call it Animal Crossing Hates Your Mother. I just want a real release date. Early 2013 is good, but I want a date just so I know.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 25, 2012)

Fennec said:


> I don't care if they call it Animal Crossing Hates Your Mother. I just want a real release date. Early 2013 is good, but I want a date just so I know.


You are exactly right! 

altough i would love a better logo, because this will not look very good at my shelf


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 25, 2012)

It's a cool title, but my worry is that new players will get confused since New Leaf is at the top of the logo. "So the game is called New Leaf: Animal Crossing?" LOL

Glad to see Bertha is back. Hippos represent!


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 25, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> The other titles seemed to more reference the big features of the game.



I feel like "New Leaf" is really fitting because the series really feels like it's turning over a new leaf. It's the freshest looking animal crossing yet.

I liked the name Jump Out....but I also like the name New Leaf. I suppose I'm pretty happy with both names so New Leaf it is.


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 25, 2012)

I think the name is awesome!  And I also agree with the artwork.  I think it's just the font they use that makes it kinda lame.  But who cares?  AC


----------



## erce (Oct 25, 2012)

So it's ACNL.... Kinda catchy!


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's the video if nobody has posted it yet:






Nothing that special but still it's nice to see an English trailer for once.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2012)

Fennec said:


> I don't care if they call it Animal Crossing Hates Your Mother.



Five bucks says that's the European title.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 25, 2012)

My heart is beating so fast. Early 2013? I remember the trailer for Mario Kart 7 came out, I wanted it so badly, and the release date came and I had it. ...Soon it will be the same with Animal Crossing...

New Leaf sounds better than Jump Out in my opinion. We'll get used to it.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 25, 2012)

Hope european titel is New Leave too..


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 25, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> It's a cool title, but my worry is that new players will get confused since New Leaf is at the top of the logo. "So the game is called New Leaf: Animal Crossing?" LOL
> 
> Glad to see Bertha is back. Hippos represent!



Maybe when the title screen appears, the leaf will fall onto the logo, so you know that you say Animal Crossing New Leaf, not New Leaf Animal Crossing.


----------



## sarahkatiex (Oct 25, 2012)

i like the name new leaf i thought jump out was in no relation to the game of animal crossing (with AC:GF being an exeption because that game was amaizing) new leaf reminds me of the furniture leafs


----------



## TheFarmboy (Oct 25, 2012)

Jump Out is a good name, but so is New Leaf, as because it's so far the most innovative title since Wild World or Gamecube.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 25, 2012)

So this is only for the US right? Still no news on Europe? This is getting beyond frustrating..


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 25, 2012)

LaughingDingo said:


> Because Reggie DID say "Early 2013" which many people could assume he meant Q1, but if he didn't specifically say Q1, people really shouldn't be spreading that around. It'd be a rumor.



DS and I are hoping for between late Feb/Early March if it doesn't come out in January.  My birthday is in early Feb and his is in late March, so that release window would be a wonderful birthday present for both of us.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, I guess instead of *Q1*, _early 2013_ could be broken down like this

*Early 2013*

 January
 February
 March
 April
*Mid 2013*

 May
 June
 July
 Agust
*Late 2013*

 September
 October
 November
 December


----------



## Cloud (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmm, New Leaf? I don't know if i like it or not..oh well!


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 25, 2012)

I actually like the name. It's quirky and cute, much more preferred than Jump Out.


----------



## Envy (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, I prefer it over "Jump Out" as well. However, neither of the titles really do it for me. But that doesn't really matter. It's the quality of the game itself that matters!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 25, 2012)

I really like New leaf, cause to me this version of AC it like an entirely fresh start, a clean slate, so New leaf is perfect.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 25, 2012)

So happy we got a trailer and official name for it. I for one love New Leaf, much better than Jump Out. Jump Out just sounds kind of stupid when you think about it.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh, this seriously made me scream out loud in excited. The name will take getting used to, but I'm actually glad it's not "Jump Out", I always felt ACJO looked silly... ACNL looks cool. 

And oh my goodness, I love seeing ENGLISH in this game for once, hahaha.


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2012)

Leaf it out lol, i've decided I don't really care about what its called it doesn't effect the game. The logo's kinda poor though


----------



## 18pokemon (Oct 25, 2012)

I like jump out better, but I still think new leaf is really good!


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 25, 2012)

AC New Leaf. Sooo pumped now!!


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure if like logo...  It looks kind of.... photoshopped. You know, uh, unprofessional. But other than that, I loved the trailer, and the game looks awesome (not that it didn't before!) The name New Leaf is okay, but I'm not sure if it sounds as good to me as Jump Out. I'm sure I'll warm up to it though!  Anyone think they are going to have commercials on TV, like CF did?


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone remember when Japan first got true information about theirs (I mean, how long before giving the release date were they regularly giving info in their directs)?  I am thinking that we should have a release date within the next month or so, and the release early next year (which is what Reggie said).  It looks awesome to see it in English


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 25, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Does anyone remember when Japan first got true information about theirs (I mean, how long before giving the release date were they regularly giving info in their directs)?  I am thinking that we should have a release date within the next month or so, and the release early next year (which is what Reggie said).  It looks awesome to see it in English



Information really didn't start coming through regularly until June 2012, but there was still some info that was getting released before then, but of course the game isn't going to be going through any changes except adding/taking out holidays.


----------



## XenoVII (Oct 25, 2012)

I think the new name is okay. Not the best, not the worst. The logo could have been better, a lot better, but it's not bad. I'm just glad we finally saw it in English and got some info on it. I'll still refer to it as Jump Out and/or 3DS for a while, I'll probably stop when we see more on it or something.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

Now that I've sat on the idea for a few hours, I really, really like New Leaf.

And not just because it reminds me of plants. I need this soooooo bad.


----------



## Tamerwoody (Oct 25, 2012)

I've quite enjoyed the title since it was announced this morning!  Turning over a new leaf!!!!!

This all reminds me so much back in 2002 when Nintendo announced that they were bringing the first game Animal Forest + over to NA and it would be named Animal Crossing.  Fans were upset.. to say the least.  CROSSING!? WHAT!?  I didn't mind. 

Now.... we missed one big piece of information this AM Nintendo.  A set in stone release date.  So I could STOP holding my breath!!!!  But at least we got SOMETHING, and for that, I am thankful.

.........................................

RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! RELEASE DATE NOW!!! 

ahem..... sorry.. LOL


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

There was an uproar about the Animal Crossing title? I completely missed it because I barely used the internet back then. xD

But I am really glad we finally have a title. I've sort of felt like until we had a title the game couldn't 100% officially exist in my head.


----------



## Trakker (Oct 25, 2012)

Preferred Jump Out. 

As others still hoping for a solid date.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 25, 2012)

I love it! I liked Jump out as well, but new leaf is so fricken cute!


----------



## only kadaj (Oct 25, 2012)

I like New Leaf, but I don't like the logo I hope it changes!


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 25, 2012)

Meh, it's just a logo. It could have been made in paint for all I care. I just want the game!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

I like New Leaf much better than Jump Out. Jump Out sounded cheesy to me.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 25, 2012)

I really like New Leaf, it makes it sound like a new gen... and it is!


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 25, 2012)

Plus, "New Leaf" sounds simple. I think it even sounds better out-loud then going around saying "Animal Crossing: JUMP OUT". "Jump Out" fits a title like Mario rather then Animal crossing.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 25, 2012)

Didn't expect a release date so I'm good with that. I really like New Leaf - much better than Jump Out IMO. <3


----------



## SockHead (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah Jump Out sucks


----------



## Jir (Oct 25, 2012)

The new name is alright, but I did get used to Jump Out. Hearing that it will now be released in early 2013 makes me happy. I hope we don't have to wait much longer!!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2012)

I like New Leaf. It feels like there will be a lot of new features and new fun times to be had. I also think about the new furniture decorating when I hear it.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Oct 25, 2012)

Now I have to change my signature thanks Nintendo, anyway I think new leaf is good 
first we called it animal crossing 3ds then jump out now new leaf I think new leaf takes the cake imo


----------



## iluvpete (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the new name to be honest I just hope they fix the logo :l


----------



## Mary (Oct 25, 2012)

anybody able to tell me the basics of this morning's nintendo direct? i was at school.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 25, 2012)

Mc+acforever said:


> anybody able to tell me the basics of this morning's nintendo direct? i was at school.



The videos are less than five minutes long combined.
In Japan it was basically just an overview and in America it gave the official title and was basically an introduction to what the game of Animal Crossing really is about and how ACNL shows that and includes the new features.


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2012)

For fun, let's take a look back at the reactions to "Wild World" back in the day:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?2085-Official-AC-DS-name-change!


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

^Is it wrong that I'm laughing at this? Because I am. Oh dear me.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 25, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> ^Is it wrong that I'm laughing at this? Because I am. Oh dear me.



lol no i am too XD


----------



## Skye (Oct 25, 2012)

I've put my opinion on tumblr so why not here?
"I like the logo, I just think it needs more oomph. They have time to fix it, if they so choose to. I like the name. It’s a bit lame, I know, but leaf = the main icon, and everything’s new and you're the mayor for Christ’s sake. A whole bunch of new in an Animal Crossing fashion. It’s not all bad, sure some things could be improved, but there are way more pros than cons."
I really like "New Leaf" because of the pun it entails and the fact everything is like new again. The logo could use some work, albeit a cute idea in my opinion. Perhaps the leaf in a different spot. It looks so flat and dull, however. Someone on tumblr (can't remember who) said they'd like it to be like the signs in the English trailer, and I agree. They sort of popped out and had something to 'em. But I digress. I really like the title change, but it'll take a few days to get used to it c:

I agree with those who are kind of gaga over the "early 2013" thing. It makes me hopeful for February/March ouo


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Oct 25, 2012)

Sylph said:


> But I digress.



Immediately thought of Blathers, lol.

But, anyway, I like the name. It makes sense, and it fits with the series. I knew "Jump Out" was not going to be the English title, because it doesn't really make a whole lot of sense. I'm glad it isn't named "Jump Out"; I always thought that sounded so odd.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

Apparently a lot of people are making a big deal about the leaf in the logo looking lame. I don't really think that at all. I don't have any problem with that leaf in the logo. I'm actually relieved that they've finally changed it up a little. My only issue is where they put the leaf on the logo. It looks like "New Leaf Animal Crossing" where it is. Plus, I'm accustomed to smaller words in an upper corner being like a 'feature' of the item. Like "Now with 25% less sugar!" or something. I kind of laughed. THE GAME HAS NEW LEAF GUYS. Simply moving the leave to under the main logo would make me much happier. Heck they could even have a little 'wind' swirl showing the leaf as newly fallen too. So it's literally a new leaf.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Oct 25, 2012)

If you think about it, the leaf on the logo would look odd anywhere else but where it is now. If it were on the bottom right, it would look like it is hanging too low and it would look awkward. The way it's positioned on the top makes it look as if the leaf fell on top of the sign. I do think it looks strange, but I guess they wanted to have a leaf in the logo (because of the title), and like I said, it would look awkward anywhere else. I'm sure they probably tried placing it down the bottom.

But what I don't get is that font on the leaf. Ugh. Such a bold yellow color outlined in black? Why? It would've been better if they picked a more natural-looking font and color, and didn't outline it in black. It looks like they're trying to sell a used car by placing an obnoxious, in-your-face sticker on the windshield. Just my opinion.


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the name and the logo. Simple, to the point, and is enough to show that this is a "new" direction for the series.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> If you think about it, the leaf on the logo would look odd anywhere else but where it is now. If it were on the bottom right, it would look like it is hanging too low and it would look awkward. The way it's positioned on the top makes it look as if the leaf fell on top of the sign. I do think it looks strange, but I guess they wanted to have a leaf in the logo (because of the title), and like I said, it would look awkward anywhere else. I'm sure they probably tried placing it down the bottom.
> 
> But what I don't get is that font on the leaf. Ugh. Such a bold yellow color outlined in black? Why? It would've been better if they picked a more natural-looking font and color, and didn't outline it in black. It looks like they're trying to sell a used car by placing an obnoxious, in-your-face sticker on the windshield. Just my opinion.



Took the words right out of my mouth, kind of hope it's a temporary logo, but that doesn't seem very likely.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, the yellow with black border does look out of place. A more orange color for the letters would have been nicer since the main letters are closer to orange, and orange on green looks nicer than yellow on green. Plus the main letters have no black outline so I dunno why they did that.


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> But what I don't get is that font on the leaf. Ugh. Such a bold yellow color outlined in black? Why? It would've been better if they picked a more natural-looking font and color, and didn't outline it in black. It looks like they're trying to sell a used car by placing an obnoxious, in-your-face sticker on the windshield. Just my opinion.



Pretty much exactly how I feel. The whole text is weird. Odd colour and font choice.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 25, 2012)

Justin said:


> Pretty much exactly how I feel. The whole text is weird. Odd colour and font choice.



Mmhm. To be honest I like the placement of the leaf, but the text just seems a little...eh. I think it'd probably look better if they went with the original AC font, but then again there is limited space and it might look block-y (too much bulk?) that way.


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 26, 2012)

They said Animal Crossing New Leaf is specifically coming in the next few months.

I'm hoping for a February release. March the latest.. But please, Feb.

FE: A would be neat to have as a title in May.

Man, I'm just so happy that it's been acknowledged and ready to go.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 26, 2012)

The game coming out in March would be perfect. AC is the perfect "Spring" game.


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I'm sure everyone will get used to New Leaf, although I thought it was kinda weird at first too.


Ya. I thought JO sounded weird too, but I'm sure i'll get used to this too.

It just sounds weird. AC:NL like :\
but meh


----------



## LemonCupcake (Oct 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who actually liked Jump Out? XD
The new title is....Meh.....guess I'll get used to it......And the logo looks cheap and ugly......
WHY CAN'T IT BE LIKE THE JAPANESE ONE?????!!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 26, 2012)

I like AC:NL because i'm from the Netherlands


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 26, 2012)

Honestly, they could call it Animal Crossing: Twilight is a good book series, and I'd still buy it.  I don't care what the name is, I just want to play.


----------



## Anna (Oct 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> For fun, let's take a look back at the reactions to "Wild World" back in the day:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?2085-Official-AC-DS-name-change!



7 years ago, gaaad


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> For fun, let's take a look back at the reactions to "Wild World" back in the day:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?2085-Official-AC-DS-name-change!









that's just wrong
what's (what was) wrong with you guys?? xD
wild world is awesome
ac ds? wtf 
animal crossing 3ds and animal crossing jump out both sound stupid
animal crossing new leaf doesn't sound too bad.. still hoping Europe will get another name (which is likely..)


----------



## Toeto (Oct 26, 2012)

Europe will probably get Let's go to a new leave!
Nah, Wild World had the same title everywhere, so I think Europe will get New Leave too.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 26, 2012)

PinkPeacoat said:


> Not sure if like logo...  It looks kind of.... photoshopped.


It could be a teaser logo and they have made a better job with another logo that could be revealed in the coming months... unless they have confirmed that the logo we have seen IS official?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't really look at the logo, so I could care less. But the more I read the name, the more I like it, and after reading the reactions from Wild World, I know that the name change will blow over anyways. I thought Jump Out was okay, but New Leaf sounds more like an Animal Crossing title.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 26, 2012)

I remember heard about how City Folk is called "Lets go to the City" in Europe and I was really hoping they wouldn't be doing that in the US. xD


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 26, 2012)

This game looks awesome, no doubt about it but it's just the name that I am a bit concerned about. Maybe it's just a name that we're all not used to, just seems strange to me.


JuiceBox, I'm loving the signature!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 26, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> This game looks awesome, no doubt about it but it's just the name that I am a bit concerned about. Maybe it's just a name that we're all not used to, just seems strange to me.
> 
> 
> JuiceBox, I'm loving the signature!


You have a point... I am still ehh with it.

But its a pretty good name


----------



## df2506 (Oct 27, 2012)

I love the new name! As soon as I heard it, I was like " Wow! Thats great! Never thought of that." And I like the logo too.


----------



## Tamerwoody (Oct 27, 2012)

I am a huge fan of the new name as well!  Love it!


----------



## Maya (Oct 27, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm accustomed to smaller words in an upper corner being like a 'feature' of the item. Like "Now with 25% less sugar!" or something. I kind of laughed. THE GAME HAS NEW LEAF GUYS.



This made me giggle


----------



## Winona (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm okay with NL, but I still don't really understand to what the title is referring to. It can't only refer to the new colored leaves in case of re-colouring furniture.

Well, a new leaf. Like.. like a new leaf from a tree that has 1000 of leaves. I really don't get it. It's like they named it 'new grain of sand' or 'new blossom' or 'new-we-don't-know-what-to-name-it-but-it-is-still-an-innovative-game'


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 27, 2012)

Winona said:


> I'm okay with NL, but I still don't really understand to what the title is referring to. It can't only refer to the new colored leaves in case of re-colouring furniture.
> 
> Well, a new leaf. Like.. like a new leaf from a tree that has 1000 of leaves. I really don't get it. It's like they named it 'new grain of sand' or 'new blossom' or 'new-we-don't-know-what-to-name-it-but-it-is-still-an-innovative-game'



?bersetzung (German translation)
to turn over a new leaf
ein neues Kapitel aufschlagen
ein neues Leben anfangen
ein neues Leben beginnen


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 27, 2012)

Winona said:


> I'm okay with NL, but I still don't really understand to what the title is referring to. It can't only refer to the new colored leaves in case of re-colouring furniture.
> 
> Well, a new leaf. Like.. like a new leaf from a tree that has 1000 of leaves. I really don't get it. It's like they named it 'new grain of sand' or 'new blossom' or 'new-we-don't-know-what-to-name-it-but-it-is-still-an-innovative-game'



turning over a new leaf is not a literal phrase, it means to start a new life, begin on a clean slate.
It doesn't actually mean another leaf falls from the tree. -.-


----------



## Kluke (Oct 27, 2012)

I just don't really like the logo or the name, in my opinion.... Jump Out seems more of an "Animal Crossing" style, if you will.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 27, 2012)

I think a lot of people are saying they like Jump Out better because they had time to get used to it.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the name but not the logo. The 'new leaf' part clashes with the 'welcome to animal crossing' part and the font and colour of the text don't match up. The wooden clock part also looks kind of vintage but the leaf is to neon to go with it...


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 27, 2012)

The black outline on the "New Leaf" ruins the looks as well, in my opinion.
But it's just a logo.


----------



## Winona (Oct 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> turning over a new leaf is not a literal phrase, it means to start a new life, begin on a clean slate.
> It doesn't actually mean another leaf falls from the tree. -.-



And how would I know? I'm not a native speaker so I am not able to know such phrases because we don't learn them in school. 

I thought of that meaning as well because the German word for leaf is the same one as the word for page, and Germans would translate "to start a new life" with "to turn over to a new page" rather than "to a new leaf". Therefore, I thought that translating it with leaf would not sound very English.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 27, 2012)

Winona said:


> And how would I know? I'm not a native speaker so I am not able to know such phrases because we don't learn them in school.
> 
> I thought of that meaning as well because the German word for leaf is the same one as the word for page, and Germans would translate "to start a new life" with "to turn over to a new page" rather than "to a new leaf". Therefore, I thought that translating it with leaf would not sound very English.



Well, turning a new page is actually a very good translation, as it means the same thing. "to start a new life, begin on a clean slate"


----------



## Tamerwoody (Oct 27, 2012)

In a few months, the title Jump Out will be forgotten and New Leaf will be all you know!


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Oct 27, 2012)

In my opinion I like the new name New Leaf against Jump Out.


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 27, 2012)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> In my opinion I like the new name New Leaf against Jump Out.



I agree.  Jump/fly out seemed really campy.  I didn't enjoy it.  The only thing I don't understand is that font, but then again, I've been used to using AC3DS and ACJO for a few months.  Maybe I'm subconsciously trying to dislike it because it's new.

I don't know.  No matter what, I'm just so damn excited!


----------



## blumiere (Oct 27, 2012)

Winona said:


> And how would I know? I'm not a native speaker so I am not able to know such phrases because we don't learn them in school.
> 
> I thought of that meaning as well because the German word for leaf is the same one as the word for page, and Germans would translate "to start a new life" with "to turn over to a new page" rather than "to a new leaf". Therefore, I thought that translating it with leaf would not sound very English.



The phrase "turn over a new leaf" most likely originates from the German saying. In English, "to leaf through a book" means to turn over pages in a book. So turning over a new leaf is the same as flipping to a new page of a person's life. :]


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 27, 2012)

I like this title.

It reflects well on the new playstyle of the game and most importantly, the game itself.

Jump Out is ********.


----------



## Trakker (Oct 28, 2012)

Tamerwoody said:


> In a few months, the title Jump Out will be forgotten and New Leaf will be all you know!



What if I hack the title screen and change it to Jump Out?


----------



## juliannan (Oct 29, 2012)

any1 want to add me??? 1808-0290-4613
btw i got the normal DS game version


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 29, 2012)

juliannan said:


> any1 want to add me??? 1808-0290-4613
> btw i got the normal DS game version



I'll add you when I get home.  I just upgraded to a 3DSXL, so my DSFC is right, but the ACFC is wrong.  I'll update my sig when I get home too.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the title "New Leaf", but the logo's design makes every bone in my graphic design student body chill to the core. The placement of the leaf is not where it should be, the font on New Leaf should be the same as the font used on Animal Crossing, and the colors on both titles aren't even the same! I like the title, but dislike the logo.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 2, 2012)

I like the name. Not sure how I feel about the logo. I'll miss the hanging signs.


----------



## DaggerQ (Nov 4, 2012)

at least it's not something cheesy like "let's be the mayor" or something


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

I really dont understand about people complaining about the logo. I bet you'd forget about it when you get the game. Obviously SOMETHING in the game is better than the logo, right?


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

*Eh*

 o_e Not sure how I feel about it. I mean, _sure_, it's nice-sounding, but I'm not sure if I'm missing out on some sort of pun or something. "Jump Out" just makes so much more sense. It's *3D*. I thought it had such a nice ring to it. *shrug* It is what it is I guess.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

New Leaf is a reference to the phrase 'to turn over a new leaf' which basically means to start over in a new way. Which is pretty perfect for this game, actually.

Plus lolz items are leaves.


----------



## Mokuren (Nov 9, 2012)

For me the titel is unimportant! I mean I want to play the game not the titel but even so I think "New leaf" is suitable for the game and the logo is okay...Nothing to complain about. Maybe they change the titel for the german version than the titel is with a high probability really odd ^^'


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

The logo and name both sound cheap at first, but you get used to the name.

I'm not used to the logo though.


----------



## The_Joker (Nov 19, 2012)

Would they change the name for the European release? (Like City Folk, becoming "Let's Go to the City" *cringes*)


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the name but its not too bad. The game itself will make up for the name.


----------

